# Spitfire Free Octave Download!!! - Take B M L - S A B L E For A Test Drive!!



## british_bpm (Jul 4, 2013)

*‎TAKE SABLE FOR A TEST DRIVE*

With the recent launch of Sable Volume 3, Spitfire are delighted to announce a FREE octave give-away of a selection of Sable's delights!

This is will give you an impressively featured taster of the delights of the BML range with a selection of articulations from 1st Violins, Cellos and a bonus Bass Pizz patch. This is to coincide with the last opportunity to get the full bundle at a bargain price. (Volume 3 is selling at 30% off it's RRP until the 16th of July).

This is a Facebook campaign which we hope to help evangelise our mission here at Spitfire and the wonders of British musicians and studios. If you've been wanting to try out BML Sable for yourself to see how we're helping to change the way people write for strings please go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/sable-promotion . 

Previous octave give-aways have wielded impressive results from those who have tried so please stay in contact and let us hear what wonderful material you come up with!!

NB REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT TO RUN

For those of you concerned with the wording of our app when applying to download, Paul has this to say and clarify:



> This is a bit of a dark art to me, but I'm assured by the folks that programmed our fb app that you *have* to have these standard t&c in order to get the app approved.
> 
> Its not that we are looking at or trying to get hold of your friends list.
> 
> ...



So in conclusion neither our app nor spitfire gains access to your friends, it's simply something Facebook stipulates we request [/quote]as this is the way Facebook publishes your "like".

Here are there general rules for apps...

http://m.facebook.com/help/187333441316612/

Best.

C.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 4, 2013)

Spitfire Audio - purveyors of awesomeness.
THANK YOU.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 4, 2013)

Thankyou for this guys! great to see the sample library demo getting some support. Haha facebook made me nervous with the "Spitfire Audio would like to access your public profile, friend list, email address and likes." but I went with it anyways as thats all pretty much public anyway. 

-DJ


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 4, 2013)

I love you.

W


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jul 4, 2013)

Please consider this:

There are people on this planet who will not subscribe to Facebook or other so called "social media" services.

Forgive me if I misundertsand the campaign, but it looks as if this offer is only open to facebook members.

Best
Georg
"living in a social media free zone and happy :lol: "


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 4, 2013)

wrote something with this. it's quite useful! 

all the strings in this piece are from this free release. the low woods are from iceni, perc from SF perc, piano from SF, and some woods from BWW.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12797960/sable_free_octave_fiddling.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/127 ... ddling.mp3)


----------



## davidgary73 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you thank you  

Cheers and Blessings


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 4, 2013)

As an owner of Sable 1, I think I'll pass on this fun offer to try out a fantastic library. But I won't pass on mentioning that I also hope there's an alternative to Facebook for participating. FB is soooo creepy! Oh, and I use it too, but I think we should all be careful of not putting all our virtual eggs in the same networking basket.


----------



## Enyak (Jul 4, 2013)

That's a great idea and IMO also very fair (and IMO shouldn't be too financially straining) for your customers. I already have most of your libs, but demo patches are always a Good Thing and should be more widespreaded than they are currently.


----------



## Kornez (Jul 4, 2013)

G.R. Baumann @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> Please consider this:
> 
> There are people on this planet who will not subscribe to Facebook or other so called "social media" services.
> 
> ...






same here, please make this something us none social media people can grab too.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 4, 2013)

> same here, please make this something us none social media people can grab too.



I'll jump in and third the motion. There are many talented musicians deserving of this offer who don't or won't join Facebook, Farcebook or other such sites.

It is very nice of you to offer this Spitfire dudes. Hats off...


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 4, 2013)

I think this is a great idea!

To all who do not like facebook: Just make an account only for this (by using a fake name?) Done!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 4, 2013)

germancomponist @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> To all who do not like facebook: Just make an account only for this (by using a fake name?) Done!



Good idea. Everybody join using the name Gunther Bombe! 

Haha... Just joking with you Gunther.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 4, 2013)

germancomponist @ 4/7/2013 said:


> I think this is a great idea!
> 
> To all who do not like facebook: Just make an account only for this (by using a fake name?) Done!



I'm sure that this suggestion is not at all what the Spitfire friends had in mind with this campaign...


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm having trouble with the download. I click the like button but it doesn't forward me to the next page. Tried Mozilla and IE. Any tips?


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jul 4, 2013)

This is an excellent idea!

Seeems like someone took a page out of Universal Sampling's book....


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 4, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> germancomponist @ 4/7/2013 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is a great idea!
> ...



No question! o-[][]-o But I know that people do this....... .


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 4, 2013)

TodayIWill @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> I'm having trouble with the download. I click the like button but it doesn't forward me to the next page. Tried Mozilla and IE. Any tips?



Maybe try Chrome or Safari? Please let us know, but I would suggest our tech support as a better option.

Re. the facebook thing, the reason devs (IMHO) don't do as many demo v's as we'd all like is that they're incredibly expensive, like eye-wateringly so to make and distribute. Especially when derived from large libs. So offsetting this against the hope of maybe meeting some new friends makes it worthwhile, if we do we all benefit...


----------



## marcotronic (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot, Spitfire! This is really a great idea! I wish many more sample lib developers would do something like this! It's really nice to test some patches on my own system. I guess you will get more customers because a lot of people will like the sound and if they had a chance to try a lib and know what they are actually spending money for afterwards they are probably much more satisfied customers. I have so many libs on my harddisk that I wouldn't have bought if I'd had the chance to test at least a limited version beforehand.

thanks again!
Marco

PS: I really like the Cello and Bass patches. Not too much of a fan of the violin legatos, though...


----------



## Adrian Myers (Jul 4, 2013)

Three trumpet dudes* for Spitfire!
o=< o=< o=< 

*Violin dude isn't sufficiently celebratory.

Sable should be about the easiest high-end sell in the world with proper demos. But more generally, demos like this are such a good thing to see more of.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 4, 2013)

Uhu! Nice! Thank you.

I was considering to purchase Sable V3 (without owning 1-2)
Just because of the "Special" articulations.

*It would be nice If you would consider a Sable V3-light Library without the legato articulations. Like an add-on to Albion I & II. *

Please!


----------



## XcesSound (Jul 4, 2013)

That's very generous of Spitfire. Really enjoyed playing with the demo, and really shows off the potential of the library. These limited range demo should be more common in the sample library world, and they are more effective to test than simply hearing audio demos.


----------



## matolen (Jul 4, 2013)

Terrific!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 4, 2013)

Is it possible to get this with a download manager? 1,5gb is big for a oneshot download.


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Marcrotronic, I'd be interested to know what you think of the legato once you have used it for a while. I was surprised you didn't like the violin legato, as an owner of Sable Volume 1, I personally love the legato and have found it possible to achieve my desired results effortlessly compared to my other libraries. Although I did notice a big improvement when version 1.1 was released; I assume though that this new freebie is based on version 1.1?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh man, I LOVE it when you guys do this! :D

I don't own Sable, but naturally I couldn't resist playing around with the teaser — which is superb. Remarkable tone.

Because the most direct competitor that I own is Dimension Strings, I figured I'd take some time to make a small shoot-out between Sable and DS showing legato and spiccato, staying within a single octave.

To make this as fair as possible, the same phrases are used, but I played each one in individually for each instrument; no MIDI copy/pasting here. Additionally, I used no external processing whatsoever. Sable has its close & tree mics enabled, and DS has VI-Pro's built-in reverb engaged. That's it.

Here's the audio:

*Legato:* http://snd.sc/15j2ahf
*Spiccato:* http://snd.sc/14tTiEc

If you like, you can grab the files in MP3 & Lossless WAV here for closer scrutiny: http://d.pr/f/4JoN


----------



## Gusfmm (Jul 4, 2013)

Very interesting. Even just looking at the very rough SoundCloud soundwave shape you can tell some clear differences between the two (spic).

So what's your verdict Marius?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 4, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> As an owner of Sable 1, I think I'll pass on this fun offer to try out a fantastic library. But I won't pass on mentioning that I also hope there's an alternative to Facebook for participating. FB is soooo creepy! Oh, and I use it too, but I think we should all be careful of not putting all our virtual eggs in the same networking basket.



I agree, you think like a mod.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 4, 2013)

Gusfmm @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> Very interesting. Even just looking at the very rough SoundCloud soundwave shape you can tell some clear differences between the two (spic).
> 
> So what's your verdict Marius?


Well, keeping in mind that I can only judge based on the limited teaser in Sable's case...

To my ears, Sable's tone is immediately impressive — right out of the box it sounds tremendous, and as I've played with the mic positions and blending in the teaser I get the feeling that there's a good amount of sonic flexibility — more than I expected given the hall setting.

Of course, Dimension's drier sound means I can do more with it in terms of processing (way more), but on the flipside I can never get it to have quite the same air and spacial richness as Sable. Dimension also just responds to processing better; I feel like I can get away with more EQ/compression/etc. to manipulate the sound.

I prefer Sable's tone in general, certainly out of the box, despite it being less flexible. At the end of the day, Sable sounds the way I want a small section to sound as soon as I start playing. I can get DS to give me that sound, but not without extra effort and time. But if I should desire a very different sound, Sable offers a helpless shrug while DS smiles knowingly and beckons. It reminds me of the CS2 vs. LASS comparisons, except in this case the articulations spread is more or less on par between the two.

That being said, the Sable legatos sound more smeary to my ears, less precise (but not unpleasant). They're just vaguely blurry compared to Dimension's laserbeam legatos. Compared to other libraries though, they're respectably tight. I am one of those people who really likes Dimension's articulate voice. Certainly as leading layers in a string blend.

As for the spiccatos, I am a bit torn because I love the character of Sable's. They're very musical and are responsive to play. For busy passages though, the hall makes them feel more crowded, unless you toy with mic settings and release envelopes a bit. Dimension Strings actually has some of my absolute favourite short articulations of any library — I even prefer them to LASS in some cases. They get really aggressive, they can be extremely delicate, and combining the 8 players in different ways offers a lot of different variations on the sound. I feel like the cellos in particular favour Dimension Strings in my spiccato example, whereas I prefer Sable's violins (with the understanding that I'd tweak them in actual use).

Needless to say...layering the two together sounds _*delicious*_. 0oD


----------



## Gusfmm (Jul 4, 2013)

Marius, very thoughtful opinion, much appreciate your sharing it, and very glad somebody took the time to do such comparison. I agree with most of what you describe.


----------



## zvenx (Jul 4, 2013)

I too would have loved to try it, but the fb was a deadstarter for me.
rsp


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 4, 2013)

You are actually letting us try your libraries?!

Respect. Huge respect!


----------



## Arbee (Jul 5, 2013)

Mathazzar @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> Oh man, I LOVE it when you guys do this! :D
> 
> I don't own Sable, but naturally I couldn't resist playing around with the teaser — which is superb. Remarkable tone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing this. To my ears it's pretty much neck and neck on the violins but Sable for me wins on the cellos. Must confess none of the DS cello demos I've heard are really doing it for me, I'm still in love with VSL Chamber Strings Cellos. Food for thought.....

.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm an active Facebook user and have my eye on Spitfire since it came out of stealth mode. Recommended your products and even have some.

But I will *never *let an app get access to my friends list and/or - beware! - my email contacts!


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 5, 2013)

Arbee @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> Thanks for doing this. To my ears it's pretty much neck and neck on the violins but Sable for me wins on the cellos....



+1


----------



## tmm (Jul 5, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> I'm an active Facebook user and have my eye on Spitfire since it came out of stealth mode. Recommended your products and even have some.
> 
> But I will *never *let an app get access to my friends list and/or - beware! - my email contacts!



+1 exactly.


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 6, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> I'm an active Facebook user and have my eye on Spitfire since it came out of stealth mode. Recommended your products and even have some.
> 
> But I will *never *let an app get access to my friends list and/or - beware! - my email contacts!



Hi there, Paul has something to say re. this... I myself do not use FB so it's an enigma to me!



> Hi there everyone -
> 
> This is a bit of a dark art to me, but I'm assured by the folks that programmed our fb app that you *have* to have these standard t&c in order to get the app approved.
> 
> ...



So in conclusion neither our app nor spitfire gains access to your friends, it's simply something Facebook stipulates as this is the way Facebook publishes your "like".

Here are there general rules for apps...

http://m.facebook.com/help/187333441316612/

Best.

C.


----------



## Consona (Jul 7, 2013)

Walid F. @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> wrote something with this. it's quite useful!
> 
> all the strings in this piece are from this free release. the low woods are from iceni, perc from SF perc, piano from SF, and some woods from BWW.
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12797960/sable_free_octave_fiddling.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/127 ... ddling.mp3)


I demand a full version of this composition! :D


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 7, 2013)

Consona @ Sun Jul 07 said:


> Walid F. @ Thu Jul 04 said:
> 
> 
> > wrote something with this. it's quite useful!
> ...



perhaps you'll like the soundtrack i'm writing for a "steampunk" game. it's quite similar in this style! will surely use sable's free patches in it until i can find the cash to buy all the BML (just downloaded the horns, so... one at a time...).

W


----------



## synthnut (Jul 7, 2013)

I think I will end up going back to acoustic guitar ......Things I avoid ..

Facebook 
Pace 
PayPal 
Play 

Funny how most of them begin with the letter "P" .....Jim

BTW .....A very generous offer on Spitfires part ....I applaud them !!....Jim


----------

